# Prayers for my dad...



## Ellbow (Apr 1, 2018)

My father, a Vietnam Vet, is needing some prayers.
He is facing throat cancer, state 4, and is in a VA hospital in Alabama.
I have rekindled a relationship with him. It's a bittersweet reunion but I do have fond memories of him.
I think Vietnam, destroyed a lot of men, my dad being one of them. I often wonder, what he would have been like, had it not been for that war.
He tried to be a good dad and times he was. The struggle was there but he still wants to live and enjoy a few more years.
So please pray for him.
Thank you,
El


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2018)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2018)

Prayers for your Dad and you El.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 3, 2018)

Prayers said


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you all. 
I'm hoping to visit him soon at the VA hospital.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2018)

You have them, El.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2018)

Prayers being sent this morning.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 16, 2018)

Prayers sent for you and your dad.


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you Eagle Eye and Ga.357. 
He is able to breathe on his own and will start 
chemotherapy next month.
Prayers must have helped.
I don't know how long he has, but he's definitely a fighter.
El


----------



## DecerWorse (Jul 15, 2018)

Prayers for your Dad and you


----------

